
Agile software development is dead. Deal with it - BerislavLopac
https://siliconangle.com/2020/02/03/agile-software-development-dead-deal/
======
core-questions
> In February 2001, 17 middle-aged white guys came together at a Utah resort
> and hammered out the Manifesto for Agile Software Development. And lo, Agile
> was born.

> Remember that 17 middle-aged white guys put together the Agile Manifesto?
> Although each of them was assuredly a consummate professional in his own
> right, the fact of the matter is that when you have a homogeneous group come
> up with a plan, that plan will invariably emphasize the benefits of
> homogeneity.

Look, I have no problem with a critique of Agile, but if it's going to come
down to anti-white rhetoric, count me out. Mr. Jason Bloomberg should do well
to note that racial arguments like this are in poor form, regardless of
whether or not he considers himself to be white.

